# Looking to buy a pair of Specialized BG Comp Road shoe at LBS



## 777php (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone knew of a good shop that sells the Specialized BG Comp Road Shoe. I would buy online but, I feel more comfortable trying them on and buying locally. I'd rather stay north of the dumbarton but I don't mind going down south to get a good price and good service. Thanks.


----------



## kev1n (Jan 17, 2006)

Menlo Velo might have them. Give them a call.


----------

